# rodents in the walls



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't have a solution for you but you don't want mice to die in the walls - the decaying odor will drive you out of the house! Catching mice is often an ongoing issue.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I feel you pain. Years ago my son, who was about 10 at the time, complained of noises coming from one of the walls in his bedroom. Being on the 2nd floor I didn't think anything of it until he started complaining of a foul odor a couple weeks later. Sure enough, the odor of decay was pretty strong in the same area he heard the noises. Turns out mice had climbed a tree and entered the upper attic through a small gap under the soffit where it met the roof peak of the lower level. I had to cut away the drywall between two studs and found about 4 dead baby mice along with a dead adult. I've since closed this gap on the roof with sheet metal and haven't had a problem since. You probably need to do another detailed inspection of your home's exterior and find out how they're getting in. All it takes is a hole the size of a nickel, maybe smaller.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Take your time, lots of time and look for holes the size of a Pencil from ground level to the tip of your roof and look hard.
If you have a attached garage, look inside it as well. (I cant believe how many people i see with their garage doors open all day, and some times all night.)


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

look inside the wall with your phone.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

The best way to solve any mice issue is exclusion. All they need is 1/4" space to enter. Check garage door weather seals, gaps around any pipes going into the home, especially if you have an AC unit outside. Check for cracks or holes in the foundation and underneath steps and porch decks. Unscreened vents can also be culprits.


----------

